# Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach



## Falci (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Verbinden der Fliegenschnur (Loop) mit dem Vorfach.

Das Vorfach welches ich verknoten wollte ist ein 0,51mm auf 0,18 verjüngt. Das 0,51 dicke Mono ist aber so "unflexibel" dass es sich total schlecht verknoten lässt. Hatte zuerst  einen Albright-Knoten versucht, dieser war aber total verhuntzt. Jetzt hab ich einen "Verbesserten Klammer Knoten" (Quelle: Hans Eiber - Das ist Fliegenfischen) gemacht und mit Sekundenkleber fixiert. Aber dieser ist ja eigentlich zum befestigen von Vorfach und Fliege gedacht...

Wie kann ich am besten die Schlaufe mit dem Mono verbinden so dass es auch gut durch die Ringe geht? Hier wäre eventuell auch ein link oder ein Bild von dem Knoten ganz gut, da ich mich da nicht so auskenne (Anfänger).

Danke und Gruß
Steffen


----------



## aal60 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Hallo Steffen,

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Link weiter.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Da ich gerne mal das Vorfach tausche finde ich die Loop in Loop Verbindung besser.
Alle Knoten gefallen mir dabei nicht weil sie im Spitzenring hängen bleiben.
Ich mach mir an allen gezogenen Vorfächern die Schlaufen selber indem ich die Schnur parallel lege und mit weißem Bindegarn überwickle. Vorher die dicke 50er noch mit einer Zange zart andrücken. Die Riffelung in der Zange bringen ein wenig Struktur auf die Schnur und der Faden lässt sich leichter wickeln ohne zu verrutschen. 
Die Wicklung überziehe (Pinsel) ich noch dünn mit Aquaseal damit der Faden nicht leidet.
Das gleitet bei mir ganz weich durch die Ringe.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

So in Etwa mache ich die auch. Das Andrücken mit der Zange ist allerdings ein richtig klasse Tipp #6#6#6

Du büst een Goeden, Tim :m


----------



## Falci (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Danke für die Tipps.

Diese Loop in Loop Verbindung ist, denk ich ne super Sache!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Da ich gerne mal das Vorfach tausche finde ich die Loop in Loop Verbindung besser.
> Alle Knoten gefallen mir dabei nicht weil sie im Spitzenring hängen bleiben.
> Ich mach mir an allen gezogenen Vorfächern die Schlaufen selber indem ich die Schnur parallel lege und mit weißem Bindegarn überwickle. Vorher die dicke 50er noch mit einer Zange zart andrücken. Die Riffelung in der Zange bringen ein wenig Struktur auf die Schnur und der Faden lässt sich leichter wickeln ohne zu verrutschen.
> Die Wicklung überziehe (Pinsel) ich noch dünn mit Aquaseal damit der Faden nicht leidet.
> Das gleitet bei mir ganz weich durch die Ringe.



Super Anregung, Danke!
Was für ein Bindegarn verwendest Du?


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Ich nehme den UNI 6/0 in weiß.


----------



## kof (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

@timsen:

auch von mir danke ... mich nerv(t)en die knoten auch immer .... scheint jetzt ja passe zu sein.

makk


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ich nehme den UNI 6/0 in weiß.



Merci...
und  |schild-g
zum Geburtstag!


----------



## archi69 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Truttafriend! Das ist wirklich eine 1A-Idee!!! Mich ärgern diese fetten Knoten auch immer. 
Hast Du mal einen Belastungstest gemacht?

Wenn man farbigen Bindegarn nimmt, hätte man vielleicht sogar ne Art Bissanzeiger...

Gruß
archi


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Moin zusammen!

Ich nehme einfach einen loop-on-junction und schlaufe darein das dicke Teil des Vorfachs, in das ich eine Schlaufe geknotet hab (beim Knoten der Schlaufe 2mal durch, dann hält sie besser). Knüpfe mir meine Vorfächer immer selbst, is am billigsten und man kann die Länge bequem selbst bestimmen. Meine Vorfächer bestehen i.d.R. aus 4 Teilen: 30er, 25er, 20er und Spitzenteil (12er-18er). Am liebsten verwende ich dafür Stroft GTM.

Habe mit dieser Methode auch keine Probleme, in der Hinsicht, dass die Knoten in den Ringen hängenbleiben.

Die von Truttafriend beschriebene Methode is etwas umständlicher, dafür rutscht sie aber noch etwas besser durch die Ringe. Kann ich auch empfehlen! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## dat_geit (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

@Maok

Die Methode ist keineswegs umständlich.|rolleyes
Wir fischen mit 0X oder 1X, da sind schnell mal Vorfachstärken bis hin zu .70 drin und das auch noch schön steif, um einen optimalen Kraftübertragungsteil zu haben.

Knote mal eine 70er oder 60er und schau dir dann mal den Knoten an......;+

Trutta#6, das sind wirklich praxistaugliche Tips.

Ich spare mir allerdings das Garn und arbeite nur mit ein wenig UV Kleber. Aber deine Methode wende ich zum Teil beim anbringen einer Geflechtschlaufe an die Schnurspitze an.

Andy


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Maok
> 
> Die Methode ist keineswegs umständlich.|rolleyes
> Wir fischen mit 0X oder 1X, da sind schnell mal Vorfachstärken bis hin zu .70 drin und das auch noch schön steif, um einen optimalen Kraftübertragungsteil zu haben.
> ...



Hatte ja nur geschrieben, dass sie etwas umständlicher is, nich wirklich umständlich also. 

Und Du hast natürlich recht, meine Methode is nur was für dünnere Schnur (bis 0,4 mm oder so).

Das mit der Kraftübertragung is auch richtig, da is natürlich dickere Schnur von Vorteil.

Ich, für meinen Teil, halte das aber nich für so wichtig. Komme i.d.R. wunderbar mit 0,3 mm Schnur als dickstes Teil zurecht, auch wenn dies nicht lehrbuchmäßig ist.  Wenn ich allerdings große, sehr schwere oder sperrige Fliegen fische, nehme ich auch dickere Schnur, um die Kraftübertragung zu verbessern.

"Aber deine Methode wende ich zum Teil beim anbringen einer Geflechtschlaufe an die Schnurspitze an."

=> Dafür hab ich sie auch schon verwendet, is ebenfalls empfehlenswert! :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Merci...
> und  |schild-g
> zum Geburtstag!



Vielen Dank #h





archi69 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal einen Belastungstest gemacht?
> 
> Gruß
> archi



Ja hab ich. Die 26er Spitze ist "vorschiftsmäßig" gebrochen. Die Schlaufe hält die volle Tragkraft des dicken Teiles.


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Moin !
Kann ja sein, daß das Überziehen mit Aquasel genügt. Mir persönlich erscheint es sicherer, das Ende, welches den Loop bildet, nach dem (zweckmäßigerweise beidseitigen) Andrücken mit der Zange die entstandene Struktur mit einem kleinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber zu betupfen und erst dann den Loop zu bilden. Wenn der Loop schon mal so gesichert ist, dürfte es auch leichter sein, die Wicklung anzulegen. Anstelle der Wicklung funktioniert auch ein dünnes Stückchen durchsichtiger Schrumpfschlauch. Lediglich beim Erhitzen zum Einschrumpfen muß man aufpassen, daß man nicht zu lange erhitzt.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## Metare (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Da ich gerne mal das Vorfach tausche finde ich die Loop in Loop Verbindung besser.
> Alle Knoten gefallen mir dabei nicht weil sie im Spitzenring hängen bleiben.
> Ich mach mir an allen gezogenen Vorfächern die Schlaufen selber indem ich die Schnur parallel lege und mit weißem Bindegarn überwickle. Vorher die dicke 50er noch mit einer Zange zart andrücken. Die Riffelung in der Zange bringen ein wenig Struktur auf die Schnur und der Faden lässt sich leichter wickeln ohne zu verrutschen.
> Die Wicklung überziehe (Pinsel) ich noch dünn mit Aquaseal damit der Faden nicht leidet.
> Das gleitet bei mir ganz weich durch die Ringe.




Eine Frage! Hat die Flugschnur auch ne Schlaufe? Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus mit den Fachwörtern und bei google hab ich auch nichts gefunden!

gruß


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Hallo Metare,

eine Art von Schlaufe muss das Gegenende zu einem solchen Vorfach mit so einer schnieken Schlaufe schon haben.
Mir fallen da 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
1. Es ist eine Schlaufe werksseitig verbaut
2. Man baut sich die selbst durch spleissen oder schweissen dran
oder
3. Man montiert einen Loop on Junktion (kann man wiederum selbst bauen oder kaufen)

Liebe Grüße, Tom

----------------------------------------

*Ach herje, wo kämen wir da hin, wenn jeder ......*


----------



## Wasdenn? (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Hallo Metare,
> 
> eine Art von Schlaufe muss das Gegenende zu einem solchen Vorfach mit so einer schnieken Schlaufe schon haben.
> Mir fallen da 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
> ...


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Moin,

ein passendes Hohlgeflecht genommen
(Backing, Maurerschnur |rolleyes, spez. Meterware, etc),
eine Schlaufe einspleißen, mit einem
Tropfen (Sekunden)Kleber sichern,
auf die gewünschte Länge zutechtgestutz,
ein passendes Sück Schrumpfschlauch aufgeschoben,
fertich.
Den Rohschlauch mit allem Zubehör mit verschiedenen
Tragkraftangaben gabs mal in einem Flifikatalog (Heger o. 
Brinkhoff ?) als Selbstbauset.
Hab ich aber nicht mehr gesehen. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wasdenn? (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

aha, danke; lohnt sich denn der aufwand (den ich nicht abschätzen kann) im selbstbau?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbindung Loop mit Vorfach*

Lohnen tut sich Selbstbau immer,
nur finanziell eher nicht.


----------

